# Steroidology how the hell am i supposed to get steroids



## drugmonkey93x

Steroidology source support is obvious​so in real life the crowd I run with is into the rave scene, I am hardcore into fitness but I don't associate with that crowd cuz I like to rave/party when im being social.

so thru social circles I have access to recreational scheduled substances, not anabolic steroids..

I was a member at steroidology forums.

I got banned from both.. I think steroidology is corrupt as **** as they only support Pinnacle and purity source labs and I'm betting that these are totally both bunk/scam sources and I challenged their status quo and said these sources are bunk as **** so I got banned.

on forums.steroid I got banned because I told austinite he needs to get off the computer sometime and go get some fresh air.. im pretty sure steroid.forums.com is corrupt as well because of certain things they promoted and talked about..
Steroid.com and Steroidology both Suck​I think these sites both suck ass because they were both corrupt. I read some threads here and you guys seem less corrupt so ill try this forum. 

here is my understanding of how I personally can get steroids and am guaranteed to get them this way and its not gonna be bunk and im guaranteed not to get scammed...

so far I have made two steroid purchases which both were successful one was for clenbuterol, then I bought 2,4 dnp,

now I want the real ****ing thing..

please advise me on a better way to get them because this way is gonna suck in the long term.

*Step 1.* get setup with a trt clinic, take a birth control pill before I do bloodwork and then send it in or do a prohormone cycle and don't pct (this will drop my total test)

*Step 2.* get sent 20 weeks worth of trt for a 1,000 bucks this includes all necessary needles, 2 bottles of test cyp at 10ml 200mg per ml, so 20ml total 4000mg total, (pure pharma grade shit obviously cuz its trt) also includes arimidex at 1mg ed and 1,000 iu of hcg

*Step 3.* run these two bottles of test cyp at 400mg per week for 10 weeks stacked with something like Super DMZ 2.0 and insulin to make the most out of my cycle since im paying a 1000 bucks for this shit. (id hope to put on like 40-60lbs with this kind of 10 week cycle)

*Step 4.* run a nolva/clomid restart (still not 100% sure how I can get prescription grade versions of these but I have female friends so I could just have one of them get the scripts from their doctor and ill pay them for it, or maybe I could tell my trt doc I wanna come off and would like a nolva/clomid script to do a hpta restart)

so yeah.......... I wanna get the real ****in thing but my method sucks because im paying 1000 bucks per cycle basically. I just need a connect to a UGL that doesn't suck  or figure out a way to scam my doctor..

so ill stick around this website and see what else I can learn.

thanks mates..


----------



## graniteman

Hi and welcome to UGBodyBuilding, good luck in your ventures... if you want to be part of a real forum click this link and join us here away from the scammers at ology.


----------



## Rumpy

LOL, wow, I'm not even sure where to start.  We're not a source board to start with.  Interesting plan on scamming a doctor.  I think you'll find that finding a Dr that will write you a script and send you home to pin is a little more difficult that you think.  You might have better luck at a TRT clinic, but they are $$$

You're right about steroidology being what it is.  Getting out of there is a good place to start.  Any source with a web site or that advertises is probably not a good choice.  Your best bet is to make friends.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

mod regulation at steroidology forum, whenever I talk shit I get banned, get rid of juicy juice over here.


----------



## Rumpy

There's been a lot of threads on how to find a source, you can go back and read them, but the general consensus is the best labs don't advertise and they don't have web sites.  Your best bet is to make friends and get referrals.  But let me remind you, this is not a source board.  Read the rules, asking for sources in the forums or PM'ing other members for sources will get you banned.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

Rumpy said:


> There's been a lot of threads on how to find a source, you can go back and read them, but the general consensus is the best labs don't advertise and they don't have web sites.  Your best bet is to make friends and get referrals.  But let me remind you, this is not a source board.  Read the rules, asking for sources in the forums or PM'ing other members for sources will get you banned.



fasho I wont ask for shit. I just read uncensored so I thought this section of the website was uncensenored like you could say whatever you want. I thought it was like evolutionary. I was a member there as well because I would read there source section but im 99% sure that that website/section is just a front for the moderators to push their own ugl's who they are either 1. being sponsored by or 2. they are the ugl..


----------



## DocDePanda187123

drugmonkey93x said:


> fasho I wont ask for shit. I just read uncensored so I thought this section of the website was uncensenored like you could say whatever you want. I thought it was like evolutionary.org.. I was a member there as well because I would read there source section but im 99% sure that that website/section is just a front for the moderators to push their own ugl's who they are either 1. being sponsored by or 2. they are the ugl..



Oh Vito, Vito, Vito....

Uncensored is just that but some rules still apply. No posting source links, asking for sources, or posting source info is allowed among a few other select things.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

jesus Christ ur all here........... ima be nice austenite and do as jesus would do and say im sorry for trespassing against you,, but u did put me on blast in that other forum for no reason. I mean xxxxx is poopy product.


----------



## Austinite

drugmonkey93x said:


> jesus Christ ur all here........... ima be nice austenite and do as jesus would do and say im sorry for trespassing against you,, but u did put me on blast in that other forum for no reason. I mean buysteroids.com is poopy product.



You're just too young and can't make any common sense. If you enjoy a forum, you would understand that the reason they're available for your enjoyment is because of sponsors who pay the bills. Beating up sponsors is the biggest no-no on any forum. 

Enjoy your stay here, stay smart.


----------



## coltmc4545

Because we've been around and we've earned the title as trusted members. You are new, not to just the site, but even to lifting. You've worked out 3-4 weeks and you want to cycle AND do slin and gain 50-60 lbs..... Seriously? Who the hell wouldn't want that??? Hey let's take a short survey, who here has put on 50-60 lbs in 10 weeks??????


----------



## drugmonkey93x

coltmc4545 said:


> Because we've been around and we've earned the title as trusted members. You are new, not to just the site, but even to lifting. You've worked out 3-4 weeks and you want to cycle AND do slin and gain 50-60 lbs..... Seriously? Who the hell wouldn't want that??? Hey let's take a short survey, who here has put on 50-60 lbs in 10 weeks??????



im not that new to lifting. I did it like a year and a half. then I stopped for like 2 years. now iv done it everyday 8 consequtive weeks since the new year has started.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

coltmc4545 said:


> Because we've been around and we've earned the title as trusted members. You are new, not to just the site, but even to lifting. You've worked out 3-4 weeks and you want to cycle AND do slin and gain 50-60 lbs..... Seriously? Who the hell wouldn't want that??? Hey let's take a short survey, who here has put on 50-60 lbs in 10 weeks??????



I am a crazy mother****er. I ultimately do what I want in life and have learned the hard way with things but I learn through experience. im assuming AAS are going to shut me down and I wont be able to properly recover so I have gotten a promotion at my workplace so that I can afford trt if need be.


----------



## ECKSRATED

8 weeks of training and u think your ready for some steroids? Workout for about 5 more years naturally and actually build some muscle and a base then think about aas.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What r your test results? Did u just Google trt and decided to tell us your ready for it? 

Since your in dying need of trt go to your doc get on a dose of testosterone to bring u up to normal levels then work out for 5 years on that dose and build a base then try adding more aas.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

ECKSRATED said:


> What r your test results? Did u just Google trt and decided to tell us your ready for it?
> 
> Since your in dying need of trt go to your doc get on a dose of testosterone to bring u up to normal levels then work out for 5 years on that dose and build a base then try adding more aas.



it was below 350 total t so I qualify for every trt clinic already. I just feel stupid working out naturally now because I know my levels suck dick so im gonna not make the progress that the average joe is gonna make.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

bios3training said he gained like 50lbs his first cycle, plus id be using slin for my first one, as well as super dmz so I mean I see 40lbs as realistic for a 10week cycle with pure dosed gear if I were to go the trt.


----------



## Pinkbear

Look at what you're posting 
Look at everyone's response to you
Why the **** are you even asking questions you said you do want you want anyways.

Oh well you made your grave good luck getting anyone's help here


----------



## MustangDX

It's a shame you even found this site. Make a new s/n and go back to Steroidology


----------



## drugmonkey93x

JOMO said:


> Why would you use slin? Do you even know how the other compounds will possibly make your body react? DO YOU EVEN LIFT?
> 
> Take it slow.read on slin down the road.



cuz my only option ATM at a guaranteed 10 week cycle with pure gear is gonna cost me like a 1000 bucks dude. damn me to hell if I don't make the most out of that bitch and gain at least 50lbs.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

Pinkbear said:


> Unless they have your IP....



easy as hell to hide ur ip and I was able to figure out how to get back on ology and steroid forums both within 10mins with an ip block on steroid and a username block on ology.


----------



## JOMO

drugmonkey93x said:


> cuz my only option ATM at a guaranteed 10 week cycle with pure gear is gonna cost me like a 1000 bucks dude. damn me to hell if I don't make the most out of that bitch and gain at least 50lbs.



Well. You won't gain 50lbs and will most likely kill yourself using slin. So,for the sake of both of us, drop the slin this and that.

Also, how old are you?


----------



## MustangDX

drugmonkey93x said:


> easy as hell to hide ur ip and I was able to figure out how to get back on ology and steroid forums both within 10mins with an ip block on steroid and a username block on ology.



Nice! You should try working for the FBI bro


----------



## drugmonkey93x

JOMO said:


> Well. You won't gain 50lbs and will most likely kill yourself using slin. So,for the sake of both of us, drop the slin this and that.
> 
> Also, how old are you?



20y/o

i am running dnp dude, not scared of death.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

MustangDX said:


> Nice! You should try working for the FBI bro



y u say that


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why is your test so low at 20 years old? Did u take a birth control pill before your test? Lol

I'm done with this thread. Guys like this make me angry and realize what this world is coming to


----------



## JAXNY

Brother why would you 
want to go on
so many forums and
be a wise guy and get
banned. what do you actually
think you are going to accomplish?
did you drink some creatine and try to 
bench 400 and drop it on your head?
you just came on to the best forum
and your already shut down in your
first 15 min. you'll never get ahead this way. 
I suggest you change your attitude and character 
and you just might get the help and advice
from the guys to achieve your goals. 

that one was for JOMO, he missed me.


----------



## JOMO

drugmonkey93x said:


> 20y/o
> 
> i am running dnp dude, not scared of death.



Wow, don't be arrogant man. You think your cool or invincible cause your running dnp. Look, your first cycle should be test only. If you don't have the street smarts or friends that can help you find a UGL sorry. I can go anywhere and within a week and find the scoup on who has what in all avenues. Drop your glow sticks, get to know people in the REAL world and not beg on a computer. If you can't find an ugl locally, your just not good enough.

Kids these days need to be spoon fed.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3yZo5a1leo


he gained 63lbs his first cycle. so is 50lbs possible first cycle with slin? most likely. is bios3 lying? idk, he sees he only kept 30 lbs of it.


----------



## Pinkbear

Run slin tell us how that goes
Also up the dnp to a 1000mg a day

My advice could be wrong


----------



## drugmonkey93x

JOMO said:


> Wow, don't be arrogant man. You think your cool or invincible cause your running dnp. Look, your first cycle should be test only. If you don't have the street smarts or friends that can help you find a UGL sorry. I can go anywhere and within a week and find the scoup on who has what in all avenues. Drop your glow sticks, get to know people in the REAL world and not beg on a computer. If you can't find an ugl locally, your just not good enough.
> 
> Kids these days need to be spoon fed.



my uncle was mr. Arizona.. i just don't want ppl knowing in real life what im up to. id rather have everyone think im natty.


----------



## ECKSRATED

If u put 60 pounds on in ten weeks maybe and I say maybeeeeeeeee 8 of it would be muscle. Maybe. Your body can not produce real solid lean dense muscle that ****ing fast. 

And why r u running dnp? I thought u wanna gain 79 lbs this week?


----------



## ECKSRATED

drugmonkey93x said:


> my uncle was mr. Arizona.. i just don't want ppl knowing in real life what im up to. id rather have everyone think im natty.


OK I can't stay away. 

So u putting 143 lbs on in ten weeks people are gonna think your natural? 

Seriously kid go work out and eat some food. U DO NOT NEED ANY TYPE OF HORMONE PUT INTO YOUR BODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joliver

I was diagnosed with pneumonia and they wrote me scripts for mad corticosteroids.  Just go in and cough until you collapse.


----------



## JOMO

Well, even on a normal test cycle you will raise questions of use. And that's 15-20lbs. Your talking 50+ lbs wanting to gain and then say its natty? Come on man.
My last advice, keep traning, eat more, and gain some weight naturally. Yes, you have low t, but how may other men out there prob do also and live normal lives while not knowing it. Your 20yrs old, have a lot of growing mentally and physically ahead of you. GL!


----------



## drugmonkey93x

JAXNY said:


> Brother why would you
> want to go on
> so many forums and
> be a wise guy and get
> banned. what do you actually
> think you are going to accomplish?
> did you drink some creatine and try to
> bench 400 and drop it on your head?
> you just came on to the best forum
> and your already shut down in your
> first 15 min. you'll never get ahead this way.
> I suggest you change your attitude and character
> and you just might get the help and advice
> from the guys to achieve your goals.
> 
> that one was for JOMO, he missed me.



your poetry is subpar.. here is a rap i wrote the other night to juicy j's 'smoke a nigga' instrumental..

i kill the pussy,
im a ****in psycho,
in 15 minutes,
just call me geico,
never heard my name,
you will tonight though,
im Michigan, 
i got that white snow,
im triple c's,
at a pink Floyd light show,
im Gucci mane,
think i need lipo,
im peterpan,
without a plan,
smoking angel dust,
to get to neverland,
absent minded, 
my attentions spanned,
she gimme brain,
till i understand,
poppin champaign,
old as jon McCain,
presidential strain,
barrack Hussein,
sellin caine my occupation,
mary jane my medication,
fascination wit ben franklin,
cuz i stack racks wit dedication,
burnin trees deforestation,
flyin high that's aviation,
hot boxin that's fumigation,
thc hallucinations,
blunts in rotation,
my kush Jamaican,
eyes lookin Asian,
they red as satan,
my heart is racin,
these palpitations,
apocalyptic hallucinations,
my fatalistic intoxication,
it was written in my destination,
for my extermination,
of this generation,
through lyrical assassination,
leave a whole nation in rehabilitation,
when i murder tracks for recreation,
put the beat on full acceleration,
and ill keep bars cuming, masturbation
cause my flow steady running, menstration


..... it keep sgoing on for the rest of the song but i don't feel like typing the hwole thing.


----------



## don draco

Brother Bundy said:


> jesus fukkin christ



My sentiments exactly. lol

Welcome to UGB Drugmonkey.  I'm actually amazed at this thread.. I really hope you're a troll.   Believe it or not, I can tell by your personality alone (and your apparent lack of intelligence and maturity) that you won't make any decent progress even with slin / AAS. You're completely ignorant when it comes to the subject of AAS .. & the human body in general.  If you really believe that you can put on that much muscle mass in that short amount of time even WITH steroids, you're misinformed & possibly delusional. 

You haven't even been lifting long enough to learn your body, diet correctly, etc.  The fact that you don't even give a shit about those things and want to jump on a cycle is ridiculous.  Your first cycle will be MUCH more rewarding if you build a foundation first.  However, given your mindset, it doesn't surprise me that you're not willing to listen.  You're going to end up hurting yourself in one way or another.. especially if you decide to use slin. You're the type of person that gives AAS a bad name. 

I also won't comment on the age issue .. I don't think physical maturity is as important as mental maturity when it comes to AAS usage. Unfortunately, the latter is absent in you. So, I'd suggest that you hold off until you mature mentally (if that ever happens), and then make an informed decision.  

I know you will probably disregard this piece of advice, but I'll throw it out there anyway: These boards are meant for spreading knowledge & learning.  If you're not willing to do either of those things, you don't belong here.  & the fact that you've been permanently banned from multiple boards tells me that I'm probably right.


----------



## MustangDX

You better get to bed bro. You don't wanna be late for your 1st period high school class tomorrow


----------



## Maintenance Man

drugmonkey93x said:


> your poetry is subpar.. here is a rap i wrote the other night to juicy j's 'smoke a nigga' instrumental..
> 
> i kill the pussy,
> im a ****in psycho,
> in 15 minutes,
> just call me geico,
> never heard my name,
> you will tonight though,
> im Michigan,
> i got that white snow,
> im triple c's,
> at a pink Floyd light show,
> im Gucci mane,
> think i need lipo,
> im peterpan,
> without a plan,
> smoking angel dust,
> to get to neverland,
> absent minded,
> my attentions spanned,
> she gimme brain,
> till i understand,
> poppin champaign,
> old as jon McCain,
> presidential strain,
> barrack Hussein,
> sellin caine my occupation,
> mary jane my medication,
> fascination wit ben franklin,
> cuz i stack racks wit dedication,
> burnin trees deforestation,
> flyin high that's aviation,
> hot boxin that's fumigation,
> thc hallucinations,
> blunts in rotation,
> my kush Jamaican,
> eyes lookin Asian,
> they red as satan,
> my heart is racin,
> these palpitations,
> apocalyptic hallucinations,
> my fatalistic intoxication,
> it was written in my destination,
> for my extermination,
> of this generation,
> through lyrical assassination,
> leave a whole nation in rehabilitation,
> when i murder tracks for recreation,
> put the beat on full acceleration,
> and ill keep bars cuming, masturbation
> cause my flow steady running, menstration
> 
> 
> ..... it keep sgoing on for the rest of the song but i don't feel like typing the hwole thing.



Thank you for not typing the rest of that grade school garbage. And for the record the other guy wasn't trying to rap but i know you weren't even reading his response anyway. Put away the thesaurus and stop trying to rhyme ridiculous words together waaaaay too many times. You are failing miserable at this intro, make friends thing


----------



## ECKSRATED

As soon as I read "I kill the pussy" I knew this guy never gets laid.


----------



## MustangDX

He wants to be Mr. Olympia and a hip hop artist, all in one...


----------



## drugmonkey93x

no i just wanna do proper cycles and get on insurance covered trt.


----------



## Rumpy

Holy hell, I just finally read the rest of this.  I'm still scratching my head.  I, I just don't know what . . . Fuk it, I'm going to bed.


----------



## CJ

I feel just a little bit smarter today.


----------



## will

Man I missed out by going to bed early last night bahahaha


----------



## AlphaM

All that fun and I missed it? Hard to believe ya can pack that much stupid in one head


----------



## Armedanddangerous

Man I take one day off and I missed this hahahahahaha


----------



## coltmc4545

I wrote a rap for you drug monkey:

You are an idiot.

         -coltmc45

Word 2 ya mutha


----------



## Stevethedream

Drug monkey u are one bad ass motha sucka!!! Don't listen to the HATERS,  I've gained 80lbs on my first cycle while running it for 16 wks...I went from 300 lbs to a whopping 380 lbs and at a body fat of 3%......U CAN DO IT MONKEY!!! NEVER SAY NEVER!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm pretty sure any good qualities you were supposed have dribbled down your mama's leg.

Welcome to UG.


----------



## Yaya

Good luck bro..

U seem a little hyper but I totally understand u..

U should hit the shoutbox later and make friends... bundy is very nice and would love your company


----------



## amore169

Too much, just too much nonsense with this guy.


----------



## Redrum1327

I feel even more stupid just for reading this kids posts all I have to say is : this kid is the new poster child for birth control !!!! Welcome lmao !!! He probably wont be around long anyways


----------



## Tren4Life

Had to work 18 fukkin hours yesterday and I missed saying hello to this nice kid. 
Sorry I missed you little fella 
Would you be available on sat to walk my dog ?


----------



## TriniJuice

am i a bad guy for starting the flame on this kid? :32 (18):


----------



## mistah187

This was like having a tiller flashback man. Just all over the place.


----------



## bronco

How come no one has pointed him in the direction of tillacle labs yet?


----------



## graniteman




----------



## SAD

Oh boy oh boy oh boy, this is too good to pass up.

Let's play a game.  Rumpy will ban you, and then Regular will teach you how hard it is to beat the ban, along with sending you a PM with your picture, social security number, middle school grades, psychiatric medications you're on, and the cherry on top....a video of you crying yourself to sleep.

Alright, I'm out of food for the troll.  Deuces.


----------



## widehips71

If only we could make being a complete dipshit against the rules.  Then someone could have dropped the hammer after his first post


----------



## TheBlob

BWAAHAAHAA Dude this thread was fukkn Awesome! "Yeah bro im gonna blow the doc, get a script pack on 50lbs of muscle in a fat 8 week cycle all for a grand.. Inbetween smackn back birth control" HOOOLY SHYT.
This was priceless


----------



## SFGiants

I'm on some Var right now that is putting inches on my dick.


----------



## stonetag

SFGiants said:


> I'm on some Var right now that is putting inches on my dick.


Must be the same I'm using bro, I've had to sew a third leg on my levi's. Did this thread actually go on for 8 pages?


----------



## drugmonkey93x

im just comin thru wit honesty I hope everyone has had their poke at me by this point, I think my first step is getting on insurance covered trt. ill try and go to the docs to let that happen soon, ill let you guys know what happens. 

the doctor im going to is my old General Practitioner who would literally write a script for whatever I wanted within 5 seconds so hopefully he'll just throw me on trt right away.


----------



## drugmonkey93x

drugmonkey93x said:


> im just comin thru wit honesty I hope everyone has had their poke at me by this point, I think my first step is getting on insurance covered trt. ill try and go to the docs to let that happen soon, ill let you guys know what happens.
> 
> the doctor im going to is my old General Practitioner who would literally write a script for whatever I wanted within 5 seconds so hopefully he'll just throw me on trt right away.




or at the worst ill just go on the out of pocket trt and just stay on baseline at 200mg/week or something. $1000 for 20 weeks isn't that bad and I can do my blasts with epistane or some bunk  gear from PSL or something.


----------



## SAD

Yea dawg, let us know wat it b.  We be sittin on da end a r seats fo word from yous brudda.


----------



## TriniJuice

drugmonkey93x said:


> im just comin thru wit *"stupidity"* I hope everyone has had their poke at me by this point, I think my first step is getting *"smarter, but i need to find a brain"*. ill try and go to the docs to let that happen soon, ill let you guys know what happens.
> 
> the doctor im going to is my old General Practitioner who would literally write a script for whatever I wanted within 5 seconds so hopefully he'll just throw me *"phonics"* right away.



fixed......


----------



## Megatron28

drugmonkey93x said:


> im just comin thru wit honesty I hope everyone has had their poke at me by this point, I think my first step is getting on insurance covered trt. ill try and go to the docs to let that happen soon, ill let you guys know what happens.
> 
> the doctor im going to is my old General Practitioner who would literally write a script for whatever I wanted within 5 seconds so hopefully he'll just throw me on trt right away.



You must have the stupidest doctor in the world.  Good luck figuring out how to fake your LH and FSH in addition to your TT.


----------



## StoliFTW

That was fun to read. Come back when you matured. Hope you'll be alive then. Peace


----------



## drugmonkey93x

it wont let me read the articles.


----------



## JackC4

drugmonkey93x said:


> im not that new to lifting. I did it like a year and a half. then I stopped for like 2 years. now iv done it everyday 8 consequtive weeks since the new year has started.



You are new to lifting my friend, nothing wrong with that. Build your knowledge here, maximize your natural potential before you decide to get into thing. I'm always trying to learn, peoples experiences are valuable.

You've started up since the new year, a resolution? This thing takes dedication, heart, guts.


----------



## CJ

Hey, who couldn't use a few extra dollars?  :-D


----------



## CJ

Oh crap! I hope I don't personally start getting spammed for that joke. I was just kidding!


----------



## drugmonkey93x

just got a new job bartending n barbacking at the best nightclub in my state.. fuk yah. that trt money.


----------



## Redrum1327

Money you can spend on birth control !!!!!! LMFAO:32 (18):


----------



## Cobra Strike

This thread made me laugh...thank you everyone for the entertainment


----------



## Maintenance Man

Didn't you say earlier that you just received a new promotion at work so you can afford the TRT??? So has that job been turned in for bartending? Or is that the promotion?? Sounds wicked promising bruh. Mad bitches will flock when you gain 117lbs in 10 weeks. I'd prolly stretch that bitch out to 20 tho. If you gain that in 10, it will be 234lbs in 20 weeks. Bunk gear is the only way to get there. Look for LNE from Tillacle. Pin 100mgs eight times daily and you will be there in no time


----------



## devil dog

Hello, i am  new to this forum, but not new to the UG scene.  A simple piece of advice.  With all of the info. available on the internet, the last place you should be looking for sources, is here.  Do your homework and find out for yourself.  That is what i did and i have had no problems.  p.s.  i am really digging this site.


----------



## meat

devil dog said:


> Hello, i am  new to this forum, but not new to the UG scene.  A simple piece of advice.  With all of the info. available on the internet, the last place you should be looking for sources, is here.  Do your homework and find out for yourself.  That is what i did and i have had no problems.  p.s.  i am really digging this site.



Welcome aboard! And prior Mustang here.
Semper Fi


----------



## JonTheAtheist

Rumpy said:


> Guys, we have a flame forum, take it there or you can both take a time out.



Checkin' this out.


----------



## timecode2

TriniJuice said:


> your a "boy" that wants to take birth control,
> go chop your d**k off and get fuked



Your posts on this thread making me laugh,  I like your blunt attitude.


----------



## WarMonger

Definitely someone that rocks 100mg of dbol  daily with a gram of test a week. Gets huge. Gets an abscess. Shrinks.


----------



## windycityamateur

"I'm into the rave scene", that keeps playing over and over in my head, like an echo in a cave. Good luck dude.


----------



## arsenal036

I've read many forums, and discussion on different sites over the years, but this was BY FAR the most ****ed up and entertaining thing I've ever read on any of them. PRICELESS, ****ing PRICELESS.


----------



## Bro Bundy

drugmonkey93x said:


> just got a new job bartending n barbacking at the best nightclub in my state.. fuk yah. that trt money.



barebacking will get u some money for sure


----------



## guchie

I am f--ing Flabergasted if that is a word. I'm trying to figure out if third is a April fool's joke but just a little late.WOW WOW WOW
WOW... Dude look at your track record- Banned off of every forum you have tried to be a part of and I bet you did not last a few hours or days
Hey guys I bet with everyone jumping in his ass over this foolishness  he's going to wish he was a girl on birth control..lol. I'm out.


----------



## DreamChaser

The **** did I just read...
I would not recomend asking for them in such a manner.Make friends get to talking and don't be shy you stay in the life style sources will come and go
Nor wouod i recomend buying from anyone that discusses it without having an encrypted email like securenym


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

drugmonkey93x said:


> 20y/o
> 
> i am running dnp dude, not scared of death.



YOLO!!!!! LOL dude keep cutting your fat ! bahahahaha


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Just f'ing with yah bud but here's some real advise. Just calm down. Don't bring up your brilliant plan to get on trt ever again . Hang out make some friends contribute things you know about to the board , instead of what you think you know, learn the things you don't know and before you know it your progress in the gym and in the community will grow and you will look back at this thread like wtf was I thinking. 

Or keep up the good work your already doing b/c it obviously is getting you places you want to be

welcome to ugbb


----------



## Buckrodgers

That was good. LOL The cycle gear link. LOL


----------



## Buckrodgers

I'm new to this board. I'd like to get some GH that's "affordable" which means some colored tops I guess. Did some Blue a few years back and I gotta say, I was ripped and felt great. Lost my "friend" source though and never got hooked again. I'm trying real hard this time around though. Recently tried some peptides but was not impressed. I was just about to get some grey tops from Purity source but stumbled upon a google post from this site that said their stuff was NG so here I am. Looking. I am not kid. Been gyming a long time. Ran and cycled semi competitively.


----------



## TriniJuice

Where do they come from!!!!!!


----------



## TriniJuice

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh;
Thats me pulling my dick hairs.....


----------



## Cobra Strike

Buckrodgers said:


> I'm new to this board. I'd like to get some GH that's "affordable" which means some colored tops I guess. Did some Blue a few years back and I gotta say, I was ripped and felt great. Lost my "friend" source though and never got hooked again. I'm trying real hard this time around though. Recently tried some peptides but was not impressed. I was just about to get some grey tops from Purity source but stumbled upon a google post from this site that said their stuff was NG so here I am. Looking. I am not kid. Been gyming a long time. Ran and cycled semi competitively.



You have a better chance at getting hit by bird shit than you do finding good generic gh


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Cobra Strike said:


> You have a better chance at getting hit by bird shit than you do finding good generic gh


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I am also looking for steroids.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

GuerillaKilla said:


> I am also looking for steroids.



Steroids are primarily excreted from the body through urine and a little in fecal matter. Since I'm on a cruise right now you I'll give you my piss and shit. You can use it either transdermally or orally.....


----------



## IWannaGetBig

TriniJuice said:


> Where do they come from!!!!!!



Well he's Buck Rodgers, he came from the 20th Century. It's now the 25th Century and he's been in a deep sleep for the past 500 years. He doesn't know any better having been in hibernation for all that time. Try to understand, back in his day gear was simple to pick up. The choices were endless, but mostly people went to ology or Tillacle Labs for all their needs.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Half the time I think these newbs are veteran members that get bored


----------



## Sledge

I didn't read the whole thread. Did someone tell him not to mess around with insulin?


----------



## Infantry87

GuerillaKilla said:


> I am also looking for steroids.



I'm here for the gangbang.... Oh and peanut butter fukk socks


----------



## NbleSavage

I miss Kevlin.


----------



## Paolos

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Steroids are primarily excreted from the body through urine and a little in fecal matter. Since I'm on a cruise right now you I'll give you my piss and shit. You can use it either transdermally or orally.....



Doo doo as a transdermal carrier that's awesome! I rather wait till your next blast to get some as the mg per oz of Doo doo
will be more concentrated


----------



## gymrat827

Cobra Strike said:


> You have a better chance at getting hit by bird shit than you do finding good generic gh



correct.  not a good chance.


----------



## tunafisherman

This has to be one of the most interesting reads I have had today.  At first I thought it was all just a joke, then saw he was serious, then really couldn't believe it.  Rather than re-heckle the kid, here's my 2 cents:

First, keep going to the gym.  Find the biggest guy there and ask him to help you with form, workout plans, etc.  If your attitude and approach can't get him to help with the basics, then you clearly can't get into the AAS realm.  Your attitude here already shows how far you are going to go w/out a change.  When you started "raving" you didn't just ask everyone in your school for X right?  You had to gain some trust and then the hookups came along.  No different here.  

Second, you are 20.  TWENTY.  You don't need AAS, and if you really do have low test then sure, get the doc to bring it up to normal levels.  You start pinning with the obvious lack of knowledge then you are going to pay for it down the road.  AAS aren't something to just haphazardly use.  No, you won't gain 50 lbs on a cycle.  Sure you can put on 20+ or so if you are doing everything you are supposed to, but be realistic.

Third, this can't be a serious post right?  You were just trying to troll right?  If you are serious, re-evaluate your life.  When you get busted (if you ever get AAS) it is clear you are going to roll over and give up people, and that can be more dangerous than just filling your body with chemicals that you clearly don't understand.


----------



## Iron1

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Steroids are primarily excreted from the body through urine and a little in fecal matter. Since I'm on a cruise right now you I'll give you my piss and shit. You can use it either transdermally or orally.....



Fun fact: That's exactly how TRT started.


----------



## Buckrodgers

You guys are funny. If you cleaned up your vocabulary a bit, you could write for Seinfeld. LOL


----------



## trodizzle

How does one rave anyways? I need to know.


----------



## TriniJuice

trodizzle said:


> How does one rave anyways? I need to know.



i think it has something to do with Lenore and nevermore.....idk


----------



## HydroEJP88

The only Lenore I know is a Ford Mustang


----------



## Infantry87

Buckrodgers said:


> You guys are funny. If you cleaned up your vocabulary a bit, you could write for Seinfeld. LOL



I don't need to clean my vocabulary up to write for those homos on Seinfeld. I write for Bob Saget, hence why my sentences have fukk in them, banging midget strippers on blow, and punch lines about the dirty shit I would've done to Mary Kate and Ashley in their illegal teen years, because they didn't look methed out and I'm sure the vag was tighter back then too


----------



## cybrsage

TriniJuice said:


> i think it has something to do with Lenore and nevermore.....idk



Ah...my sweet Lenore...


----------



## mugzy

Looks like steroidology has succumbed to the pressure of google. Traffic is gone and no posts for two days. Who would have guessed. All those years of pushing PSL, Uncle Z, Pinnacle on the members caught up to DPR.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Ology was a good board 12 years ago but it went down bad over the last decade


----------



## Rockroid

What a Rockstar, dude u came to the wrong place, you need grinder.com.


----------



## BiigDawg

Rockroid said:


> What a Rockstar, dude u came to the wrong place, you need grinder.com.


It's been like 7 years, the dude is probably at least a 350 lean Mr. Arizona by now


----------



## MrRippedZilla

mugzy said:


> Looks like steroidology has succumbed to the pressure of google. Traffic is gone and no posts for two days. Who would have guessed. All those years of pushing PSL, Uncle Z, Pinnacle on the members caught up to DPR.


I predicted it in 2016. Warned them about it repeatedly on my way to the exit door (no ban, voluntary exit): stop caring about the members that make you = slow, painful, death. Exactly what happened.

Happy to say I played my part. Stripped them of at least 10 knowledgeable, regular posting, members. Kiss of death was banning Halfwit a few years ago. One way trip to the cemetery at that point 😎

Is DPR still making money from it do you reckon?


----------



## Sityslicker1

The trt route of obtaining a cycle sounds like a headache vs going out there and finding legitimate sources. Plus that $1000 alone could turn 2 bottles of test into 20 bottles of test. The only benefits it's grey market legal. 

Just put in your time, join a couple different from like you did here, look around, research any potential sources, check out reviews, any hplc testing done. In a few days of.some serious research you can probably find a couple of solid sources..


----------



## Sityslicker1

BiigDawg said:


> It's been like 7 years, the dude is probably at least a 350 lean Mr. Arizona by now


Fuck why do peeps bump old threads 🙃


----------



## BiigDawg

Sityslicker1 said:


> Fuck why do peeps bump old threads 🙃


Idk man I read so many pages before I realized I'd been had 😂


----------



## Adzg

Rumpy said:


> LOL, wow, I'm not even sure where to start. We're not a source board to start with. Interesting plan on scamming a doctor. I think you'll find that finding a Dr that will write you a script and send you home to pin is a little more difficult that you think. You might have better luck at a TRT clinic, but they are $$$
> 
> You're right about steroidology being what it is. Getting out of there is a good place to start. Any source with a web site or that advertises is probably not a good choice. Your best bet is to make friends.



Yeah following on with what rumpy has said, this place has no sources. Everyone here is completely natty. Most of their talk is about lifting heaving and drinking grapefruit juice and the hidden “anabolic” benefits it has if drank in the correct doses throughout the day. 

But welcome to the group and please feel free to help yourself to the buffet and vodka shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adzg

Sorry fellas. Didn’t realize how old this was and I replied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

